

Ask HN: How to validate webapp idea before mvp? - pruth

If my idea takes a considerable amount of time to implement, is there an easy way to validate it before I develop an mvp and prevent people from implementing it before I do?
======
hardwaresofton
People sometimes put up landing pages and collect signups as if the thing
already existed/was done, and market it as if it were.

I don't know how most feel about this tactic, I think it's a little
disingenuous, but it seems to be a thing. Also, if you build the thing (or
have started building/designing it), that seems fine

------
Buetol
You can just ask for feedback about your idea to random people at meetups, on
reddit or with small talks at hackerspaces for example.

